# FG too Low?



## s0615353 (May 2, 2014)

I am two weeks into a pale ale that I am brewing for a friends wedding in a month and a half. The starting SG was 1.043 (priming sugar will bring it to aprox. 1.046 at bottling) and I used a starter of WLP California Ale. Now, two weeks later the beer is still slowly fermenting and unless there is a problem with my hydrometer, the SG is all the way down to 1.002. Is it possible that I made the wort so fermentable that it got 95% attenuation? Now that it is down this low, can I add some unfermentable sugar like maltodextrin to give it more body? If so, how much do you recommend since I have never used it before. Here is the recipe if it helps:

Steeped at 151 F for 60 min. and sparged with 170 F water before adding DME and boiling. MES added the last 15 min.

Steeping Grains 
------
1 lb. Belgian Pale Ale
1 lb. Belgian Munich
2 lbs. German Vienna 

Fermentables
------
3 lbs. Light DME 
2 lbs. Light MES

Hops
------
.5 oz. Centennial Pellets @ 60 min. (AA% 10.5)
.5 oz. Centennial Pellets @ 0 min. (AA% 10.5)
.5 oz. Chinook Pellets @ 0 min. (AA% 11.4)
1 oz. Citra Pellets @ 0 min. (AA% 12.5)
1 oz. Amarillo Pellets @ 0 min. (AA% 8.4)
1 oz. Citra Pellets Dry Hop (AA% 12.5)
1 oz. Amarillo Pellets Dry Hop (AA% 8.4)


----------



## s0615353 (May 4, 2014)

To follow up with the above post, I learned a valuable lesson in home brewing/winemaking... ALWAYS HAVE TWO HYDROMETERS ON HAND! The hydrometer I had used at the time was of by -0.008, and the reason I found this out was by purchasing a second hydrometer a few days after posting (the actual FG was 1.010 where I thought it would be). The batch would have been ruined if I added the malto dextrin without double checking.


----------

